# My February Throwdown Dish Recipe



## meateater (Mar 8, 2010)

_Cold Smoked Cioppino aka Zuppa Di Pesca._

Cold Smoked Cioppino with Anchovy and Tomato/Clam based broth including  Shrimp, Calamari, Bay 
Scallops, Langostino Tails, Oysters, Clams and Cod. 

I started with 64 oz of picante clamato tomato juice, 12 oz of tomato paste and a small tin of anchovies in 
olive oil. i put the anchovies with oil and a bit of the clamato in my small food chopper and made a puree. Got 
that going in my dutch with the rest of the base ingredients on the burner. I added 1 1/2 cups red wine. 4 tbs 
of red wine vinegar, 1/8 cup evoo, 10.5 oz jar of pequillo peppers chopped up, and some salt and pepper just 
a little to start. I then added some onion and red, yellow and green bell peppers, just a little. Fresh chopped 
garlic, rosemary, thyme, dill, and taragon also made the pot. I cold-smoked the fish and seafood for two 
hours with a mixture of apple, cherry and maple chips. They dont look like they took on much smoke but I 
taste tested along the way and they did take on quite a bit of smoke without being overpowered. Last step 
was to bring the ingredients together and cook until the clams opened up. I pulled it from the heat and served 
with some asiago cheese bread with butter and some dried herbs. I will be making this dish again.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 8, 2010)

Yea that looks great to me. I would love to try a bowl of that.


----------



## treegje (Mar 9, 2010)

That is a thing of beauty,certainly earned points


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 9, 2010)

Excellent dish that is full of flavor and texture. Well deserving of the big win. Congrats my friend.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 9, 2010)

Looks Great, Congratulations...


----------



## bassman (Mar 9, 2010)

I think that would quickly become one of my favorites!


----------



## acemakr (Mar 9, 2010)

Just pushed your recipe to the top of my list.


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 9, 2010)

Now your dish is really looking very good there Todd. I do like a good bowl of ciopinno and yours sure did have a =bunch of seafood too. Thanks for the recipe and congrats on the win.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 9, 2010)

Mike,
That looks GREAT, but it tastes like an iMac screen.

Well worth some------>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bearcarver


----------



## chefrob (Mar 10, 2010)

great dish!


----------



## caveman (Mar 10, 2010)

Outstanding Seafood recipe for smoking.


----------



## miamirick (Mar 10, 2010)

looks tasty
congrats on the win!!!


----------



## bbally (Mar 10, 2010)

Very Nice Dish.  Is the cod from Sam's club?  Looks like those frozen fillets they sell in the bags.  I find them to be a great product and purchase all the different kinds they offer.


----------



## meateater (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes those are frozen vacuum packed, I got them at Smith/Krogers. Actually all the fish and seafood was frozen except the anchovies and oysters. I think it worked out better to keep it out of the danger zone while smoking.


----------

